# Botia Striata - will it eat shrimp?



## murph (20 May 2010)

Is it a case of if it fits in it's mouth it will eat it?

I'm considering getting them for my 260l but I'm also wanting a large shrimp population that will hopefully breed.


Thanks


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 May 2010)

Hi Murph

I've got 6 botia striata in with amano and cherry shrimp and have no problems.  They do eat any snails though.

Tony


----------



## plantbrain (21 May 2010)

Mine never ate shrimp, they love them a snail though  
Dwarf loach same thing, but less on eating the snails.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## murph (21 May 2010)

Cheers guys, put my mind at ease.

Guy in the LFS seemed to think they'd did everything up and eat the shrimp and shrimp babies.


----------



## sanj (25 May 2010)

The ydont touch my amanos, but cherry all gone, but i think that is more the larger Rainbows.


----------



## murph (25 May 2010)

In going to put the cherrys in first and get the smallest zebras I can so hopefully they'll respect them as tank mates and not good.


----------



## Ben M (25 May 2010)

hi, sorry for hijacking the thread, but i'm setting up a shrimp tank soon, and i've been wondering if when i get some fully grown cherries if i can put them in my main tank. but i'm worried if my kuhli loaches will eat them. any ideas?

cheers


----------

